
Design advice for non-designers (with examples) - jonshariat
https://twitter.com/i/moments/994601867987619840
======
web64
I would also recommend Steve's Refactoring UI videos on YouTube:

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxqiDtkXtOCNJdckODHk9YA/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxqiDtkXtOCNJdckODHk9YA/videos)

------
nsouto
I’ve learned so much from Steve, can’t recommend enough.

Most designers will prob look at some of the tips and say “duh” like that’s
common sense, but coming from the point of view of a developer these tips are
so good and make understanding basic design ideas so much better.

